# Yale Sex Workshop says not to Judge Beastiality and Incest...



## mal (Mar 6, 2013)

Sex Weekend examines sexual culture | Yale Daily News

3% of people fucked animals eh?...

Sure... this door wasn't opened when the Normalization of the Abnormal became a goal for some...



peace...


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 6, 2013)

Gotta love those private universities...


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 6, 2013)

Homosexuality is the gateway behavior that leads to sick and abnormal sexual perversions..........


----------



## editec (Mar 6, 2013)

> Sex Weekend was organized by a board of* seven students*.



So some students devised an extracurricular activity involving discussions of sex?

And this is newsworthy, why?


----------



## mal (Mar 6, 2013)

editec said:


> > Sex Weekend was organized by a board of* seven students*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You sent that Question to the Yale Daily News, correct?...



peace...


----------



## editec (Mar 6, 2013)

mal said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > > Sex Weekend was organized by a board of* seven students*.
> ...



Well to the YALE community it IS news.

To the rest of us?

Not remotely worthy of our consideration.


----------



## mal (Mar 6, 2013)

editec said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



^Part of the Problem... You are one of the Societal Anarchists I refer to in another Thread.



peace...


----------



## blastoff (Mar 6, 2013)

editec said:


> > Sex Weekend was organized by a board of* seven students*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There used to be a phrase for that.  Oh, yeah...dorm bull session.


----------



## novasteve (Mar 6, 2013)

Based upon nthe stats it was a deviant fest with a bunch of virgins hoping they could get laid as a result


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 6, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Homosexuality is the gateway behavior that leads to sick and abnormal sexual perversions..........



Homosexuality doesn't lead to any kind of behavior other than homosexuality.   But, once homosexuality is accepted as normal behavior it absolutely opens the door for any other kind of abnormal behavior to demand its own acceptance.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 6, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Homosexuality is the gateway behavior that leads to sick and abnormal sexual perversions..........



You mean like the pedophile that founded your cult, dude?


----------



## martybegan (Mar 6, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuality is the gateway behavior that leads to sick and abnormal sexual perversions..........
> ...



Not so sure about that, because at some point a majority of homosexuals will say "uh whoa, too far thier buddy."  It happened previously with NAMBLA, and I doubt a majority will get on the incest/beastiality bandwagon.

Now plural marriage on the other hand is something we may see next.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 6, 2013)

Nothing wrong with romance with a small farm animal as long as it's mutual affection...


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 6, 2013)

martybegan said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



There's the mistake.  At some point every deviant group will say uh whoa, that's too far.   Every deviant group wants a line.  They just want the line drawn after their deviance.   The people who want acceptance for beastiality wouldn't necessarily want necrophilia, that's up the necrophiliacs to demand.  

You know what happened with NAMBLA?   Pedophilia is now considered a sexual orientation just like homosexuality.  That's what happened and it didn't happen without the full support of homosexuals.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 6, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



The issue isnt the people in the group, considering how small the group is. Its thier supporters in the main group, i.e. heterosexuals, that sypathize with thier positions. 

The majority of the people in the main who support normalization of homosexual relationships will hop off the bandwagon for bestiality, and incest, and other things. Even a majority of homosexuals jump of the bandwagon on these items.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 6, 2013)

martybegan said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Oh please.  If that was true, Yale wouldn't be having a beastiality workshop propagandizing the normalcy of the practice.  Harvard would never have an Incest Fest celetrating incest.  Not to even mention that all of those progressive European nations that liberals admire so much have already legalized beastiality.  

We're becoming Caligula's Rome.


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 6, 2013)

Now we know why GWB went to Yale.


----------



## midcan5 (Mar 6, 2013)

"Not every religion has to have St. Augustine's attitude to sex. Why even in our culture marriages are celebrated in a church, everyone present knows what is going to happen that night, but that doesn't prevent it being a religious ceremony." Ludwig Wittgenstein

It always strikes me as hilarious how some conservatives find sex in all its many dimensions aberrant. One would think conservatives and other prudes were all immaculate conceptions. Even you passionless wingnuts were born of passion, desire, that dirty lovely act. Most men from early adolescence to old age think of sex every time a third thought occurs. I once heard a journalist say what he liked about growing into late middle age was that he didn't think of sex so frequently. I thought that interesting but now think I may require senility. You guys are so weird getting your panties up over frank discussions of sexual behaviors. Listen to me, when an impure thought of any nature occurs to you, think of how happy you'll all be in conservative heaven where all you do is whine about change. 

"In 1958 the Mississippi state legislature categorized voyeurism as an exclusively male crime, thereby exempting women from prosecution as Peeping Toms, A Peeping Tom, the lawmakers decreed, was "any male person who enters upon real property. . . and thereafter pries or peeps through a window. . . for the lewd, licentious, and indecent purpose of spying upon the occupants thereof."

In 1969 the Danish government legalized the sale and distribution of all forms of sexually explicit materials. The revolutionary action failed to prompt the outbreak of sex crimes many had predicted.

Sexual intercourse takes place about 2778 times around the world every 5 seconds."


----------



## mal (Mar 6, 2013)

Test...



peace...


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 6, 2013)

midcan5 said:


> "Not every religion has to have St. Augustine's attitude to sex. Why even in our culture marriages are celebrated in a church, everyone present knows what is going to happen that night, but that doesn't prevent it being a religious ceremony." Ludwig Wittgenstein
> 
> It always strikes me as hilarious how some conservatives find sex in all its many dimensions aberrant. One would think conservatives and other prudes were all immaculate conceptions. Even you passionless wingnuts were born of passion, desire, that dirty lovely act. Most men from early adolescence to old age think of sex every time a third thought occurs. I once heard a journalist say what he liked about growing into late middle age was that he didn't think of sex so frequently. I thought that interesting but now think I may require senility. You guys are so weird getting your panties up over frank discussions of sexual behaviors. Listen to me, when an impure thought of any nature occurs to you, think of how happy you'll all be in conservative heaven where all you do is whine about change.
> 
> ...



The point you are trying to make is that beastiality should be considered just another form of normal sexuality.   Yes, that's the point we are trying to make.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2013)

mal said:


> Sex Weekend examines sexual culture | Yale Daily News
> 
> 3% of people fucked animals eh?...
> 
> ...



Harvard, Princeton, Yale.....  these universities used to be known for their Chapels on campus.  Do you know what those Chapels were called in the early days?  The place where the wise men amongst them went.  The place of the wise.  Today where are those chapels?  

They have been replaced with classrooms for how to commit beastiality?  This is the evidence of the moral decay of our society because this nation needs to return to G-d.  Were our nation to truly repent and turn from this wickedness G-d would hear from heaven and forgive America.  But the people are behaving like those in the day of Sodom and Gomorrah.  They do not care.  Judgment is at the door right now.  - Jeremiah


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 6, 2013)

uscitizen said:


> Now we know why GWB went to Yale.



Interesting that you say that.

Professor Peter Singer, selected as science advisor to Barack Obama, wrote endorsements of both infanticide and bestiality:

"1. Singer has long lamented the societal stigma against having sex with animals. &#8220;Not so long ago,&#8221; Singer wrote in one essay, &#8220;any form of sexuality not leading to the conception of children was seen as, at best, wanton lust, or worse, a perversion. One by one, the taboos have fallen. But &#8230; not every taboo has crumbled.&#8221;

2. In the essay, titled &#8220;Heavy Petting,&#8221; Singer concluded that &#8220;sex across the species barrier,&#8221; while not normal, &#8220;ceases to be an offence [sic] to our status and dignity as human beings.&#8221; &#8220;Occasionally mutually satisfying activities may develop&#8221; when humans have sex with their pets, he claimed.

3. In addition to supporting bestiality and immediately granting equal legal rights to animals, Singer has also advocated euthanizing the mentally ill and aborting disabled infants on utilitarian grounds."
Fordham University, after barring Ann Coulter from campus, welcomes infanticide advocate Peter Singer | The Daily Caller



Feel a bit better about President Bush?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > "Not every religion has to have St. Augustine's attitude to sex. Why even in our culture marriages are celebrated in a church, everyone present knows what is going to happen that night, but that doesn't prevent it being a religious ceremony." Ludwig Wittgenstein
> ...



G-d calls it an abomination.  It should not be even a thought in someones mind. G-d forbid.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 6, 2013)

Opposing depravity has little if anything to do with God.  One can oppose depravity on the basis of depravity and never even think of God.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 6, 2013)

Here is the future.

Nettavisen: News in English

The fact that animal sex is becoming an increasing problem can be indicated by the mere fact that there is an increasing selection of animal porn at video rentals and there an increasingly number of websites with animal pornography is surfacing.

No one knows for sure how many animals that are abused, but a British study from 2001 indicates that every 20th dog or cat that receives treatment at veterinaries, the injuries are not a result of a direct accident, but the animal has been inflicted the injury as a result of a sexual assault.

According to the Swedish paper Expressen, if the same estimate can be used in Sweden that will indicate that 200 to 300 dogs and cats every year are injured as a result of sexual assaults.

Not illegal
In contrast with most other countries, animal sex is not illegal in Sweden.* It was decriminalized in 1944 in connection with the decriminalization of homosexual sex.*

In the United States Military beastiality has already been legalized right along with the end of DADT.

US Senate legalizes sodomy and beastiality in the military. Thanks Obama! - Topix

The Senate on Thursday evening voted 93-7 to approve a defense authorization bill that includes a provision which not only repeals the military law on sodomy, it also repeals the military ban on sex with animals--or bestiality.

On Nov. 15, the Senate Armed Services Committee had unanimously approved S. 1867, the National Defense Authorization Act, which includes a provision to repeal Article 125 of the Uniform Code of Military Justice (UCMJ).

Those who said that acceptance and normalization of homosexuality would logically lead to the acceptance and normalization of beastiality were correct and it didn't even take very long.


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 6, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Now we know why GWB went to Yale.
> ...



Sorry but that pig don't fly.
I keep saying that Obama is Bush III.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 6, 2013)

Beastiality? really?


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 6, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Now we know why GWB went to Yale.
> ...



I'm still waiting for some lib to point out that Yale was accepting beastiality when Bush went there.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 6, 2013)

What is sexy about an animal? are we losing our minds?


----------



## AmyNation (Mar 6, 2013)

This isnt news worthy.

A bunch of college kids get together to talk about sex. Who cares?


----------



## Political Junky (Mar 6, 2013)

Remember Neal Horsley, whose first girlfriend was a mule?


----------



## midcan5 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...



LOL  Did it ever occur to you wingnuts that the only reason we exist at all is because of reproduction and that sex takes many forms in nature. God created that activity right? The hilarious part is all you wingnuts are getting your panties in a bunch because a few people claimed bestiality. That shows you the significant fact about wingnuts, they love the trivial for then they have something else to whine about.   Here's a funny piece for all you swinging dicks. 

'Mary Roach: 10 things you didn't know about orgasm'  Mary Roach: 10 things you didn't know about orgasm | Video on TED.com

And help is here:
Esther Perel: The secret to desire in a long-term relationship | Video on TED.com


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 7, 2013)

The most important aspect is that accepting depravity is the most important thing a young person can learn in today's America.  This is what will get them that good job, perhaps in some whorehouse someplace where they will be paid to have sex with donkeys in front of cheering crowds.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 7, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> This isnt news worthy.
> 
> A bunch of college kids get together to talk about sex. Who cares?



I wonder if your education included reading Faulkner's "The Hamlet"?

If so, you might recall the excellent description of the individual who would hide in the bushes to watch his infatuation bath in the stream.

It became clear that 'she' was a cow. Bovine.

It was also clear that he was a mental deficient.


He might have written: "A bunch of college kids get together to talk about sex. Who cares?"


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 7, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The most important aspect is that accepting depravity is the most important thing a young person can learn in today's America.  This is what will get them that good job, perhaps in some whorehouse someplace where they will be paid to have sex with donkeys in front of cheering crowds.



Yikes, whatever happened to a good old fashioned threesome in the hot tub?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 7, 2013)

midcan5 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...




Did it ever occur to you destroyers-of-society that there is a time and place for everything?


1.	In The Fatal Conceit: The Errors of Socialism, Hayek explains the primary conceit, that the human mind can a) conceive, and b) implement a better way of accomplishing a process than the one worked out over millennia by a mechanism more suited to the task than the human mind.that process being the interaction of human beings, each of whom wants something from the other, and all of whom must live together.

a.	Cultural adaptations predate, and are the basis for society. It is through the understanding of our culture that one is able to predict the operation of the social environment.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 7, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The most important aspect is that accepting depravity is the most important thing a young person can learn in today's America.  This is what will get them that good job, perhaps in some whorehouse someplace where they will be paid to have sex with donkeys in front of cheering crowds.
> ...



Goats don't like hot water.

The subject of the college workshop is beastiality.   The threesome in the hot tub should have been covered in high school coursework.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 7, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



A good old fashioned threesome with some wine should be enough, leave the goats alone.


----------



## blackcherry (Mar 7, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuality is the gateway behavior that leads to sick and abnormal sexual perversions..........
> ...



And what is remotely wrong with that , even if it is not a logically defensible assertion ?
You sound like a member of the dying old school of white men .


----------



## mal (Mar 7, 2013)

midcan5 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Are you excusing Beastiality?...



peace...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 2, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Homosexuality is the gateway behavior that leads to sick and abnormal sexual perversions..........




*"Dem Congressional Candidate Cenk Uygur Once Said He Would Legalize Bestiality"*
*Dem Congressional Candidate Cenk Uygur Once Said He Would Legalize Bestiality*


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Dec 2, 2019)

What did the Princeton and Harvard Daily News have to say about it??


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Dec 2, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuality is the gateway behavior that leads to sick and abnormal sexual perversions..........
> ...


How libertarian of him.....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 2, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




How Democrat/Progressive/Liberal, you mean.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Dec 2, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


No, libertarians.....libertarians are the mains ones who feel we should have the freedom to do whatever we want to one's own property.....




 


So is bestiality still legal in Texas because of liberals???  Interesting....care to link me to the policies pushed by liberals to keep bestiality legal??


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 2, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...





*"Dem Congressional Candidate Cenk Uygur Once Said He Would Legalize Bestiality"*
*Dem Congressional Candidate Cenk Uygur Once Said He Would Legalize Bestiality*



Sooooo....you don't understand the headline, or it hurt so much you'd lie about it?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 2, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Homosexuality is the gateway behavior that leads to sick and abnormal sexual perversions..........


Widespread acceptance of homosexuality leads to widespread acceptance of other forms of sexual perversions.  And those who refuse to accept such perversions as normal are condemned and shunned in "civilized" societies.  We are catapulting down that slippery slope.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 2, 2019)

Big Black Dog said:


> Nothing wrong with romance with a small farm animal as long as it's mutual affection...


Not really fair because most small farm animals will work for food.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Dec 2, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


I like how you avoided answering my question...…..is Texas allowing bestiality because of liberals or no??

Cenk Uygur doesn't represent the views of most liberals, this is click-bait attention from dumb asses like you... which is why you can't point to any policies.....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 2, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...





You don't have a question.....you have an attempt to deflect from the low level of the Democrat Party.

You crawled into the thread in response to this:

*"Dem Congressional Candidate Cenk Uygur Once Said He Would Legalize Bestiality"
Dem Congressional Candidate Cenk Uygur Once Said He Would Legalize Bestiality*


----------



## MindWars (Dec 2, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Dude, you forgot all the " STORYTIME" they are infiltrating in order to NORMALIZE  child sex. 





Netflix Promotes Pedophilia With Drag Queen Indoctrination Series


THEY ARE INDOCTRINATING YOUR KIDS/G. KIDS   BETTER WAKE UP PPL!!


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Dec 2, 2019)

Why am I not surprised....

M. Mendoza Ferrer on Twitter


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Dec 2, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


I can guarantee you that you didn't listen to what he said -- because if you did, you should slap yourself for being a dumb ass.....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 2, 2019)

MindWars said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...






*"Rose McGowan’s Gender-Fluid Partner Rain Dove Maced in a Women’s Bathroom*

*



*

Rain Dove, a gender fluid model who’s currently dating actress Rose McGowan was maced by a woman in a woman bathroom after being mistaken for a man.
“This person peppersprayed me in a ‘women’s restroom’ a little bit ago. I didn’t get to converse with this being because this person just sprayed me and ran past with their kids in terror, asking the security guard to come in and confront me. I wasn’t even able to get the humans name because of the chaos and the washing,” Rain Dove said."
Rose McGowan's Gender-Fluid Partner Rain Dove Maced in a Women's Bathroom


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 2, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Homosexuality is the gateway behavior that leads to sick and abnormal sexual perversions..........


Homosexuality isn't a gateway behavior. Acceptance of homosexuality as normal behavior is the gateway to accepting every other perversion as normal behavior.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Dec 2, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Is Rose McGowan running for Congress too??

Care to show me the policies on the table to try to make bestiality legal??

Oh yea....still waiting for you to tell me why Texas hasn't made it illegal yet...


Or are you going to deflect by telling me Marilyn Manson is for bestiality too or something else equally irrelevant??


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 2, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...





*"Dem Congressional Candidate Cenk Uygur Once Said He Would Legalize Bestiality"
Dem Congressional Candidate Cenk Uygur Once Said He Would Legalize Bestiality*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 2, 2019)

Perhaps I should point out that Obama selected as his 'science adviser' another supporter of bestiality.


Professor Singer, Obama adviser, on bestiality:


".....Singer, a tenured Princeton bioethics professor, spoke from 4 to 6 p.m. in a panel the university promised “will provoke Christians to think about other animals in new ways.”

Singer has long lamented the societal stigma against having sex with animals. “Not so long ago,” Singer wrote in one essay, “any form of sexuality not leading to the conception of children was seen as, at best, wanton lust, or worse, a perversion. One by one, the taboos have fallen. But … not every taboo has crumbled.”

 In the essay, titled “Heavy Petting,” Singer concluded that “sex across the species barrier,” while not normal, “ceases to be an offence [sic] to our status and dignity as human beings.” “Occasionally mutually satisfying activities may develop” when humans have sex with their pets, he claimed.

 In addition to supporting bestiality and immediately granting equal legal rights to animals, Singer has also advocated euthanizing the mentally ill and aborting disabled infants on utilitarian grounds."                                                                                        Campus president condemns Coulter event, silent as professor who calls sex with animals potentially ‘satisfying’ speaks



Sick people, these Democrats.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Dec 2, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Perhaps I should point out that Obama selected as his 'science adviser' another supporter of bestiality.
> 
> 
> Professor Singer, Obama adviser, on bestiality:
> ...


Still waiting for you to tell me why Texas hasn't made it illegal yet.....Did Obama's professor stop them??

By the way, do you know how pathetic you have to be to say "but but but Obama's professor"??

My god you folks are delusional.....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 2, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps I should point out that Obama selected as his 'science adviser' another supporter of bestiality.
> ...




"...how pathetic you have to be to say "but but but Obama's professor"??"

That was the science adviser that Hussein chose.

He is also in favor of bestiality.

Glad that hurts.




This is the post that brought you crawling in....and I can see how embarrassed you are, as the reason you're trying to change the focus.

But I won't allow it.


*"Dem Congressional Candidate Cenk Uygur Once Said He Would Legalize Bestiality"
Dem Congressional Candidate Cenk Uygur Once Said He Would Legalize Bestiality*



You can simply admit that the Democrat Party is simply the low-life party.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 2, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



Your data needs updating.


----------



## Questioner (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 2, 2019)

Agit8r said:


> Gotta love those private universities...


So I take it that you don't see  the educational value in exploring the complexities of human sexuality and it's more esoteric aspects??


----------



## Questioner (Dec 2, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta love those private universities...
> ...


Incest and bestiality? No thanks. Take it up with the Common Law, not me.

Why should I not judge the idea of not judging bestiality and incest?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 2, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Are you really so stupid as to think that one loose nut represents the entire Democratic party?


----------



## Questioner (Dec 2, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


It's been documented that the LGBT movement (e.x. IGLA) has had ties with pedophile organizations such as NAMBLA in the past - people who "wished not to judge the complexities" of raping and molesting children.

That says all of them and their mindset that I wish to know.

Salon.com also put out an article by a "self-admitted pedophile" who was caught admitting that he wanted to rape little boys and girls.

Some people are just depraved, sick fucks, and I care not to read into it any further than that.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Dec 2, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


When did Texas make bestiality illegal??


I'll wait....


----------



## jameny5 (Dec 2, 2019)

mal said:


> Sex Weekend examines sexual culture | Yale Daily News
> 
> 3% of people fucked animals eh?...
> 
> ...


Who was in that class? Someone out them. American's and their perverted minds. I wonder what the founding fathers would think. They handed down their country to perverted people.  Two gifts from Anglo America: Beastiality and Incest. Just  gross!


----------



## Questioner (Dec 2, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


I have no idea, in some states there may be no legal term called "bestialities", but it might be prohibited under other laws such as animal cruelty.


----------



## Questioner (Dec 2, 2019)

I'd venture that smarter people can avoid stupid subjects like this, and pursue serious options such as medicine, law, mathematics, and so on.


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 2, 2019)

mal said:


> Sex Weekend examines sexual culture | Yale Daily News
> 
> 3% of people fucked animals eh?...
> 
> ...


Back in 1989 I was in St Croix one night.......nevermind. Remember aunt Esther ?.......she had an ugly sister


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 2, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...





Can't you count beyond 'one'???


I provided Singer, Obama's choice for science adviser who said this:


*Professor Singer, Obama adviser, on bestiality:*

".....Singer, a tenured Princeton bioethics professor, spoke from 4 to 6 p.m. in a panel the university promised “will provoke Christians to think about other animals in new ways.”

*Singer has long lamented the societal stigma against having sex with animals. *“Not so long ago,” Singer wrote in one essay, “any form of sexuality not leading to the conception of children was seen as, at best, wanton lust, or worse, a perversion. One by one, the taboos have fallen. But … not every taboo has crumbled.”

*In the essay, titled “Heavy Petting,” Singer concluded that “sex across the species barrier,” *while not normal, “ceases to be an offence [sic] to our status and dignity as human beings.” “Occasionally mutually satisfying activities may develop” when humans have sex with their pets, he claimed.

In addition to *supporting bestiality and immediately granting equal legal rights to animals, *Singer has also advocated euthanizing the mentally ill and aborting disabled infants on utilitarian grounds." Campus president condemns Coulter event, silent as professor who calls sex with animals potentially ‘satisfying’ speaks



Why do you suppose Hussein selected Singer......

Could be because both endorse infanticide as well.


Quite a party you Democrats have.




....under the auspice of the Democrats/Liberals/Communists....Leftist.....to whom you cleave....every abominable act is cheered, lauded, and decriminalized.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 2, 2019)

Questioner said:


> I'd venture that smarter people can avoid stupid subjects like this, and pursue serious options such as medicine, law, mathematics, and so on.





Yet here you are.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 2, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> under the auspice of the Democrats/Liberals/Communists....Leftist.....to whom you cleave....every abomnible act is cheered, lauded, and decrminalized.


Lefty liberals have never meet a perversion they wouldn't embrace, eventually legalize, and call it normal.  ...


----------



## Questioner (Dec 2, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Questioner said:
> 
> 
> > I'd venture that smarter people can avoid stupid subjects like this, and pursue serious options such as medicine, law, mathematics, and so on.
> ...


We're talking about the colleges.

No normal or well-adjusted person would be interested in bestiality or incest, even animals don't mate with their relatives unless they don't have access to other potential mates. Just as no desirable man or woman would have an vested interest in pornography or masturbation.

Given all the things one could invest their time in, whether sciences, music, arts, business, and so forth, anyone with a disproportionate desire to explore incest or bestiality has way too much time on their hands which could be put to better use.

To quote John Stuart Mill, better to be a man dissatisfied than a pig satisfied - mankind's nature is not to be fatuous and obsessed solely with beastly pleasure's or behaviors.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Dec 2, 2019)

Questioner said:


> I'd venture that smarter people can avoid stupid subjects like this, and pursue serious options such as medicine, law, mathematics, and so on.


or they can do both....

Or do you think this subject being talked about by a select few at some private university means law, medicine and math are no longer being pursued...

Because I definitely recall one particular group of people being very opposed to "intellectualism" -- the same people who scour the internet for stories like this so they can bitch and complain...

And no....Texas hasn't outlawed bestiality......and Texas is hardly a liberal state.....maybe this subject isn't as simple as saying "liberals evil, conservatives holy"


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 2, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Questioner said:
> 
> 
> > I'd venture that smarter people can avoid stupid subjects like this, and pursue serious options such as medicine, law, mathematics, and so on.
> ...





No one is complaining about your frequent visits to Texas.


----------



## Questioner (Dec 2, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Questioner said:
> 
> 
> > I'd venture that smarter people can avoid stupid subjects like this, and pursue serious options such as medicine, law, mathematics, and so on.
> ...


No, I was referring to those who preferred to pursue this and subjects of err. lees prurient interests to better ones... like anime porn, which oddly wasn't mentioned here.



> Because I definitely recall one particular group of people being very opposed to "intellectualism" -- the same people who scour the internet for stories like this so they can bitch and complain...


Yes, those with a tendency toward bestiality and incest are rather of the anti-intellectual variety, preferring to be a pig than a man - to quote the liberal John Stuart Mill.



> And no....Texas hasn't outlawed bestiality......and Texas is hardly a liberal state.....maybe this subject isn't as simple as saying "liberals evil, conservatives holy"


I'm not bored enough to care. I could look up the Texas statutes, but I'm pretty sure that bestiality would be punished under some law or another, such as animal cruelty.


----------



## sparky (Dec 2, 2019)

~S~


----------



## Questioner (Dec 2, 2019)

As far as what I think of "gay marriage", I don't - at this point I'm just honestly shock that some people would waste their life fighting for a equal right to be miserably married.

Degenerates and vermin will be miserable as a virtue of the way they live, nothing, not even rights to a gay marriage, nor voting rights, nor anything else will fill their void - the better people are the ones finding away to be above and beyond all of that self-pity.

It was simply a pitiful little special interest group of maladjusted individuals, who never cared about any overarching notion of equality to begin with, just them and their own little special interest group; concerns such as discrimination or prejudice against people such as midgits, who by virtue of their appearance likely face much more discrimination than a gay person does - since no one can tell if a person is "gay" or not simply by their appearance - were never on their radar, as they admitted themselves.

In practice, most people choose not to have a "gay" marriage, that speaks louder than words.


----------



## sparky (Dec 2, 2019)

Questioner said:


> Degenerates and vermin will be miserable as a virtue of the way they live, nothing, not even rights to a gay marriage, nor voting rights, nor anything else will fill their void - the better people are the ones finding away to be above and beyond all of that self-pity



There's a lotta truth to that Q,  but it's still their _liberty_ to be a _miserable_ degenerate , and just as much a _liberty_ for anyone to point out to those _displaying_ obvious signs / symptoms of misery

That's the beauty of _liberty _the gaystapo  just can't get their heads around

~S~


----------



## Questioner (Dec 2, 2019)

You're not wrong on that one.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 2, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuality is the gateway behavior that leads to sick and abnormal sexual perversions..........
> ...


That is a boatload of bizarre bovine excrement.  This country has for the most par accepted homosexuality although people like you living in your bubble wouldn't know it. Tell, how many people have tried  have sex with or  marry their dog, or their daughter because of the acceptance of gays


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 2, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuality is the gateway behavior that leads to sick and abnormal sexual perversions..........
> ...


Please list the sexual perversions have become accepted as the result of the acceptance of homosexuality. Please be very specific and cite examples of how "normal people" were shunned for not accepting them An please don't fall back on drag queens and transgenders. They are  gender issues


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 2, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> An please don't fall back on drag queens and transgenders. They are  gender issues


When homo pretend marriage was legalized, every transweirdo and and perverted sicko came out of the closet and demanded to be thought of as normal.   ...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 2, 2019)

Questioner said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


NAMBLA does not-for all practical purposes exist anymore . Your bringing up an anecdotal case of a pervert who wants to prey on children is worthless and pointless . He and those like him are not gay, they are pedophiles and pederasts. Gay people have age appropriate relationships, these creeps usually are unable to. You're implying that gay and pedophile is interchangeable is disgusting and ignorant


----------



## fncceo (Dec 2, 2019)

Not sure how you could commit adultery _*AND *_incest at the same time. 

After all, if the dog is adopted, it doesn't count as incest.


----------



## Questioner (Dec 2, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Questioner said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


I never said that every "gay person" is a pedophile or child molester - I said that the LGBT+++ movement has documented links to NAMBLA and other pedophilia organizations. 

Their philosophy or worldview is perverse:

Such as - arguing that pedastry was supposedly "accepted" in ancient Greece or Rome as a means of attempting to justify it, when in reality there were people and emperors who condemned the perversity of individuals like Caligula and Nero, or denying that biology plays a role in sex and gender, instead arguing that "gender roles" are part of some "white supremacist religious conspiracy theory" - merely exacerbating the confusion of adolescents for their political agendas, many of whom it is documented would naturally grow out of such confusion on their own, or a symptom of psychological conditions such as Asperger's or borderline disorder, not requiring sex change surgery or a diagnosis as "transgender").


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 2, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


There is no indication as to where this article on "heavy petting " was publish, one link within the article does not work, sand the other goes to the Daily Caller. Singers link to Obama is unclear and in any case, if true , it is nothing more than the story of one person who most people, including liberals  would find bizarre and unacceptable. So WHAT THE FUCK IS YOUR POINT!


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 2, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Questioner said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Any adult man who likes to have sex with boys is totally gay.

To claim otherwise is idiotic.   ...


----------



## Questioner (Dec 2, 2019)

I read that one of the psychologists responsible for popularizing sex change surgeries (John Money) let a botched experiment which resulted in a boy who's penis was removed in a botched circumcision committing suicide. Much of this is likely predicated on "blank state" theories of mind, which even during the 19th century when they were supposedly most popular, were more or less known to be nonsense, as per Oliver Wendell Holmes in the Common Law.

John Money allegedly was also an advocate of pederasty, for what it's worth.

(Other psychological information such as evolutionary psychology also more or less debunks the blank slate theories, showing that sex and gender have biological basis, further confirming why many of these notions are "common sense" or "folk wisdom" to begin with, as well as the basis of theories of law).


----------



## Questioner (Dec 2, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Questioner said:
> ...


I've never heard any consistent claim on this - some will say that, say, if a man, such as a preacher like Ted Haggart had an affair with a man, this means he was "gay" or "in the closet".

But if Jerry Sandusky was having affairs with young men, he wasn't "gay" because he was married to a woman.

"Gay" obviously just means whatever you want it to, whenever you want it to.

Not even getting started on transgender (e.x. gender is a social construct... but being gay is genetic...) Riiight...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 2, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...





Certainly glad to see you so concerned about sexual relations with animals.

If you expect a response, re-post without the juvenile vulgarity.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 2, 2019)

Questioner said:


> I never said that every "gay person" is a pedophile or child molester - I said that the LGBT+++ movement has documented links to NAMBLA and other pedophilia organizations.


And I said that is ancient history:



> *NAMBLA. It was spawned by the early gay rights movement but what is left of it today -and that isn't much - is not a gay organization and has been rejected by gay advocacy groups:*
> 
> NAMBLA describes itself as a "support group for intergenerational relationships," and uses the slogan "sexual freedom for all." According to the group's web site, its aim is to "support the rights of youth as well as adults to choose the partners with whom they wish to share and enjoy their bodies." Google Search of NAMBLA's IP


*I vehemently disagree with their philosophy, as do the vast majority of adults, both gay and straight.* Children do not have the mental or emotional capacity to make those choices and when an adult is involved, there is a high probability that the relationship will be coercive and unequal*. You will see that nowhere in this lengthy piece is NAMBLA identified as a gay organization, nor does the organization itself even mention the issue of being gay.*


History Brief history of the modern childlove movement




> NAMBLA emerged from the tumultuous political atmosphere of the 1970s, particularly from the leftist wing of the Gay Liberation movement which followed the 1969 Stonewall Riots in New York City. Although discussion of gay adult-minor sex did take place, gay rights groups immediately following the Stonewall Riot were more concerned with issues of police harassment, nondiscrimination in employment, health care and other areas.
> 
> *These were desperate days for the fledgling gay rights movement. Even then, the NAMBLA was consider a fringe group within the gay community*



Ostracism




> Some gay rights groups immediately following "Stonewall Inn", perceived age-of-consent laws as governmental tools to suppress homosexual behavior rather than as the safeguards against the sexual abuse of small children that they claimed to be. In many states that didn't explicitly criminalize homosexual behavior (the sodomy laws), age-of-consent laws were significantly lower for heterosexual couples than for homosexual couples. For example, in the state of Massachusetts, "Lawrence v. Texas", the age of consent for heterosexual couples was as low as 13 (with parental approval) but was 18 for homosexual men.





> *The relative acceptance or indifference to opposition of the age-of-consent began to change at the same time as accusations that gays were child pornographers and child molesters became common.* Judianne Densen-Gerber, founder of the New York drug rehabilitation center Odyssey House, argued that gays were responsible for child pornography. In 1977 former beauty queen Anita Bryant staked a similar position, starting the "Save Our Children" campaign. "The recruitment of our children," she argued, "is absolutely necessary for the survival and growth of homosexuality."



*
You are dishonestly, or perhaps ignorantly, relying on ancient history by invoking NAMBLA
*


> *In 1980 a group called the “Lesbian Caucus – Lesbian Gay Pride March Committee” distributed a hand-out urging women to split from the annual New York City Gay Pride March because the organizing committee had supposedly been dominated by NAMBLA and its supporters*. The next year, after some lesbians threatened to picket, the Cornell University gay group Gay PAC (Gay People at Cornell) rescinded its invitation to NAMBLA founder David Thorstad to be the keynote speaker at the annual May Gay Festival. *And in the following years, gay rights groups attempted to block NAMBLA’s participation in gay pride parades,* prompting Harry Hay to wear a sign proclaiming “NAMBLA walks with me” as he participated in a 1986 gay pride march in Los Angeles.






> *Thus by the mid-1980s, NAMBLA was virtually alone in its positions and found itself politically isolated. Gay rights organizations, burdened by accusations of child recruitment and child abuse, had abandoned the radicalism of their early years and had "retreat[ed] from the idea of a more inclusive politics,"* opting instead to appeal more to the mainstream. Support for "groups perceived as being on the fringe of the gay community," such as NAMBLA, vanished in the process. *Today almost all gay rights groups disavow any ties to NAMBLA, voice disapproval of its objectives, and attempt to prevent NAMBLA from having a role in gay and lesbian rights events. *



Here is more:




> Gregory King of the Human Rights Campaign later said that "NAMBLA is not a gay organization ... *They are not part of our community and we thoroughly reject their efforts to insinuate that pedophilia is an issue related to gay and lesbian civil rights."* NAMBLA responded by claiming that "man/boy love is by definition homosexual," that "man/boy lovers are part of the gay movement and central to gay history and culture," and that "homosexuals denying that it is 'not gay' to be attracted to adolescent boys are just as ludicrous as heterosexuals saying it's 'not heterosexual' to be attracted to adolescent girls."



*And more:*




> In* 1994 the Gay and Lesbian Alliance Against Defamation (GLAAD) adopted a "Position Statement Regarding NAMBLA" saying GLAAD "deplores the North American Man Boy Love Association's (NAMBLA) goals, which include advocacy for sex between adult men and boys and the removal of legal protections for children. These goals constitute a form of child abuse and are repugnant to GLAAD."* Also in 1994 the Board of Directors of the National Gay and Lesbian Task Force (NGLTF) adopted a resolution on NAMBLA that said: "NGLTF condemns all abuse of minors, both sexual and any other kind, perpetrated by adults. Accordingly, NGLTF condemns the organizational goals of NAMBLA and any other such organization."



*Today*




> *More recently, media reports have suggested that for practical purposes the group no longer exists and that it consists only of a web site maintained by a few enthusiasts*. NAMBLA maintains a web site at NAMBLA that shows addresses in New York and San Francisco and a phone contact in New York, and offers publications for sale, including the NAMBLA Bulletin.



*



			NAMBLA is identified as a lobby group in Jon Stewart's America: The Book A Citizen's Guide to Democracy Inaction (2004), and is also alluded to on The Daily Show with Jon Stewart, often tagged on to an existing lobby group's acronym for the parody.
		
Click to expand...

*


> *Gay rights groups opposed to NAMBLA contend that their reason for disavowing NAMBLA has always been their sharing of the general public's disdain for pedophilia and child sexual abuse (as expressed in issues statements).* These gay rights groups reject NAMBLA's claims of an analogy between the campaign for gay and lesbian equality and the abolition of age-of-consent laws, and view NAMBLA's rhetoric about "the sexual rights of youth" as a cover for its members' "real agenda".




Now read this and tell me that they are not a bunch of crazy sick fucks. I will tell you that few if any gay men agree with this tripe: Frequently Asked Questions About NAMBLA and Man/Boy Love

Give the NAMBLA  shit a rest!


----------



## Questioner (Dec 2, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Questioner said:
> 
> 
> > I never said that every "gay person" is a pedophile or child molester - I said that the LGBT+++ movement has documented links to NAMBLA and other pedophilia organizations.
> ...


The fact is that at least one actual LGBT organization (e.x. ILGA) had ties to NAMBLA as late as the 1990s - I believe it came under fire during Bill Clinton's administration and was denied membership with the UN.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 2, 2019)

Questioner said:


> Their philosophy or worldview is perverse:
> 
> Such as - arguing that pedastry was supposedly "accepted" in ancient Greece or Rome as a means of attempting to justify it, when in reality there were people and emperors who condemned the perversity of individuals like Caligula and Nero, or denying that biology plays a role in sex and gender, instead arguing that "gender roles" are part of some "white supremacist religious conspiracy theory" - merely exacerbating the confusion of adolescents for their political agendas, many of whom it is documented would naturally grow out of such confusion on their own, or a symptom of psychological conditions such as Asperger's or borderline disorder, not requiring sex change surgery or a diagnosis as "transgender").


For starters, you might want to break this down into coherent sentences so that some sense can be made of it. Secondly, you're throwing a lot of dung at the wall -apparently in the hope that something sticks . Caligula, White Suprema ,Gender? Get focused . We call this Gish Gallop :


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 2, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


I don't give a FUCK if you respond or not


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 2, 2019)

Questioner said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Questioner said:
> ...


Interesting how you don't seem to feel the need to document the claims that you make. That is called and appeal to ignorance logical fallacy.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 2, 2019)

Questioner said:


> I read that one of the psychologists responsible for popularizing sex change surgeries (John Money) let a botched experiment which resulted in a boy who's penis was removed in a botched circumcision committing suicide. Much of this is likely predicated on "blank state" theories of mind, which even during the 19th century when they were supposedly most popular, were more or less known to be nonsense, as per Oliver Wendell Holmes in the Common Law.
> 
> John Money allegedly was also an advocate of pederasty, for what it's worth.
> 
> (Other psychological information such as evolutionary psychology also more or less debunks the blank slate theories, showing that sex and gender have biological basis, further confirming why many of these notions are "common sense" or "folk wisdom" to begin with, as well as the basis of theories of law).


More undocumented, out of context blather without links. You posts are beyond useless


----------



## sparky (Dec 2, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Children do not have the mental or emotional capacity to make those choices and when an adult is involved, there is a high probability that the relationship will be coercive and unequal



Except in cases of gender dysphoria *, *where the exact same _probability _also exists

~S~


----------



## sparky (Dec 2, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> More undocumented, out of context blather without links. You posts are beyond useless



I did ask medically related Q's about this

they don't necessarily require a link PP

~S~


----------



## Questioner (Dec 2, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Now read this and tell me that they are not a bunch of crazy sick fucks. I will tell you that few if any gay men agree with this tripe: Frequently Asked Questions About NAMBLA and Man/Boy Love
> 
> Give the NAMBLA  shit a rest!


And no, I'm not clicking that... I don't want that shit logged by my ISP... "vomits"


----------



## Votto (Dec 2, 2019)

mal said:


> Sex Weekend examines sexual culture | Yale Daily News
> 
> 3% of people fucked animals eh?...
> 
> ...


Well if you legalize having sex with swine then the next thing you know it will be just as  legal and moral to have sex with Progressives.

Slippery slope


----------



## sparky (Dec 2, 2019)

sooooweeeeeeeEEEEeeee....






~S~


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 2, 2019)

sparky said:


> sooooweeeeeeeEEEEeeee....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that Sarah Palin? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 2, 2019)

Questioner said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Now read this and tell me that they are not a bunch of crazy sick fucks. I will tell you that few if any gay men agree with this tripe: Frequently Asked Questions About NAMBLA and Man/Boy Love
> ...



So thats all you have to say? Lame !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 2, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Questioner said:
> 
> 
> > I never said that every "gay person" is a pedophile or child molester - I said that the LGBT+++ movement has documented links to NAMBLA and other pedophilia organizations.
> ...





'Pederasts, [Pedophiles] gender-benders, sadomasochists and other minorities in the homosexual community with more extreme peculiarities would keep a low profile until homosexuality is in the tent. Only strong and favorable images of homosexuals should be displayed. [ Paul E. Rondeau - Selling Homosexuality in America]


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 2, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


All of them.


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 2, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > sooooweeeeeeeEEEEeeee....
> ...


Rachel Maddow


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 2, 2019)

mal said:


> Sex Weekend examines sexual culture | Yale Daily News
> 
> 3% of people fucked animals eh?...
> 
> ...


Fruitcake U. Crazy.


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 2, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Questioner said:
> 
> 
> > I never said that every "gay person" is a pedophile or child molester - I said that the LGBT+++ movement has documented links to NAMBLA and other pedophilia organizations.
> ...




*Selling Homosexuality to America and the World  [https://www.regent.edu/acad/schlaw/...cs/issues/v14n2/Vol. 14, No. 2, 8 Rondeau.pdf] *, at the initial stages of the campaign in the 1970s, seemed an impossible task. The concept of Gay Marriage for instance - Even the most functionally ignorant Liberal would have scoffed at the idea .Today , nearly 40 years later it's becoming a reality. What the electorate has rejected time and time again the Gay and Liberal activists have been forcing on society, against the will of the people, through Liberal infested Kangaroo judicial systems.

Promote Gay Privilege via "non-discrimination laws"

Demand public funds directed towards mounting homosexual problems

Force "gay marriage" on society

Repeal all legislative provisions that restrict the sex or number of persons entering into a marriage unit. 
[1972 Gay Rights Platform]

*Repeal all legislative provisions that restrict the age of persons entering into a marriage unit.*

*Repeal all laws governing the age of sexual consent. *[6]

Destroy all Sexual Morality

*Recruit Children*

*Promote the gay agenda in schools* [7]

*Infiltrate and Commandeer Youth Organizations* [8]

Homosexual adoption via "non-discrimination laws"

Attack and destabilize non-compliant Youth Organizations [9]

Repeal all laws governing the age of sexual consent. [1972 Gay Rights Platform]

Stifle Free Speech of any opposed to Gay Privilege [Jamming and Censorship]

Ban psychological Treatment for those seeking to escape Homosexuality [10]

*Ban psychological Treatment for children confused by homosexual issues*

Expedite the disintegration of Religious Institutions

Expedite the Disintegration of the Family Structure

Promote disobedience/disrespect of all non-gay / non-compliant Parental figures Emasculate , trivialize and slander the father image [A continuation from Radical Feminist Fascism]

Ridicule and promote a undesirable portrayal of the traditional mother image [A continuation from Radical Feminist Fascism]

*Gay Agenda Defined*


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 2, 2019)

' As a mother, I know that homosexuals cannot biologically reproduce children; therefore, they must recruit our children. If gays are granted rights, *next we'll have to give rights to prostitutes and to people who sleep with St. Bernards*'  -* Anita Bryant*


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 2, 2019)

sparky said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Children do not have the mental or emotional capacity to make those choices and when an adult is involved, there is a high probability that the relationship will be coercive and unequal
> ...


What are you talking about? Are you making the ridiculous claim that children are coerced into transitioning at an early age? A few  idiot parents may do so, give into a child's wishes before they are able to give informed consent, but the medical community is highly unlikely to acquiesce unless the parents find some unethical quack to do their bidding. Do you ever stop and think? Do you ever do some research before you spout off?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 2, 2019)

GreenBean said:


> ' As a mother, I know that homosexuals cannot biologically reproduce children; therefore, they must recruit our children. If gays are granted rights, *next we'll have to give rights to prostitutes and to people who sleep with St. Bernards*'  -* Anita Bryant*


Give me a fucking break with that ignorant horseshit! Gay people can and do have children? What the fuck do you mean by "recruit" ? Plenty of gay people- the majority really were raised by straight parents .  Anita Bryant?? That explains a lot about you.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 2, 2019)

GreenBean said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Questioner said:
> ...


Let me get this right. I just posted a history of the gay movements  relationship to pedophiles and documented the social and political evolution since the 70. Then  you post some antiquated bullshit FROM THE 70'S which may or may not have any basis in reality . Give me a fucking break!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 2, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...








*Watch your mouth*


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 2, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > But, once homosexuality is accepted as normal behavior it absolutely opens the door for any other kind of abnormal behavior to demand its own acceptance.
> ...



  They're certainly not turning out in much force against the transgenderism madness, nor against the agenda of indoctrinating young children in public schools and libraries into the homosexual/transsexual/pedophile agenda.  Only a decade ago, I don't think anyone would have thought that society would ever tolerate any of this crap being targeted at children, as it now openly is.  There's already a very clear agenda, at work, to normalize pedophilia, with most of the LGBpbi*WTF* bunch solidly behind it.  Surely, incest and bestiality are in the queue as well.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 2, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuality is the gateway behavior that leads to sick and abnormal sexual perversions..........
> ...



  I noticed, after I joined this thread, that it was started more than six years ago, with a very big gap from then until today, not very many posts before yours.

  In those six years, we've certainly see this issue become much more pronounced.  Deeper and more depraved sexual degeneration is now being promoted, and those who refuse to embrace it are being condemn more for it now, than six years ago.

  Six years ago, were we hearing of _“transgender children”_, as young as five or younger, being brainwashed into thinking that they are the opposite of their actual sex, and being prepared to _“transition”_.  Six years ago, would any of us have believed it would happen?  Yet, here we are.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 2, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> So I take it that you don't see  the educational value in exploring the complexities of human sexuality and it's more esoteric aspects??



  We all know what _“value”_ you see in it; especially when you can involve young children.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 2, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > You can simply admit that the Democrat Party is simply the low-life party.
> ...



  Where are the rest of the rest of the Democrats, denouncing the abject sexual depravity openly promoted by some Democrats?  I only ever see them, and you defending this crap, and saying that there's something very wrong with those of us who stand against it.

  I guarantee you that if any Republican advocated anything like the depraved perversions that you Democrats advocate, almost all the rest of us would be very quick to denounce and condemn him, and make it as clear as we can that he doesn't speak for us.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 2, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> NAMBLA does not-for all practical purposes exist anymore . Your bringing up an anecdotal case of a pervert who wants to prey on children is worthless and pointless . He and those like him are not gay, they are pedophiles and pederasts. Gay people have age appropriate relationships, these creeps usually are unable to. You're implying that gay and pedophile is interchangeable is disgusting and ignorant



  Homosexual men make up less than 4% of the population, yet young boys are sexually molested almost as often as girls.

  You cannot hide what this clearly means—Homosexuals, while making up less than 4% of the population, account for nearly half of all child molesters.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 2, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> What are you talking about? Are you making the ridiculous claim that children are coerced into transitioning at an early age? A few  idiot parents may do so, give into a child's wishes before they are able to give informed consent, but the medical community is highly unlikely to acquiesce unless the parents find some unethical quack to do their bidding. Do you ever stop and think? Do you ever do some research before you spout off?



  Young children don't get that confused about their own sex, unless some sick, sexually-abusive adult is filling their heads with that crap.


----------



## DGS49 (Dec 2, 2019)

It has been observed by smarter people than me that the greatest "sin" for a Leftist is to be judgmental.

There is no conduct other than overtly hurting another human being, an animal, or the planet that a Leftist will condemn.

If it doesn't physically harm the animal, beastiality is fine with any Leftist.

No surprise here.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 2, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


And why would we care as long as it's a free choice?


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 2, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Over Your Head Again Skippy ?  You've got to be the dumbest MFer I've ever had the pleasure of bitch smacking

Read the Title little fella :  "*Selling Homosexuality to America and the World "  
*
That give you a clue ?  - Probably not, just as everyone says you're one clueless lil cum guzzler

My post was extracted from an early book of the Gay Crusades - it outlines the Faggot Agenda and shows how much has come about - It also demonstrates their intents towards Children, which remains unchanged  well ...[For those with an IQ larger than their shoe size anyway - probably not you. ... The human brain is one of the most complex objects in the universe. Is it any wonder that you never learned to use yours ?


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 2, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > ' As a mother, I know that homosexuals cannot biologically reproduce children; therefore, they must recruit our children. If gays are granted rights, *next we'll have to give rights to prostitutes and to people who sleep with St. Bernards*'  -* Anita Bryant*
> ...


Hey Skippy that's a quote from the 70s --- See the name at the end ? - See the quotation marks -most people are a tad brighter than your sorry ass in fact you are one retarded little jerk off. The topic being bestiality  / St. Bernards yada yada yada you think you're starting to understand - no of course not cause you don't think - period


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 2, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Hey asshole who the Hell are you to criticize someone for not doing research ?!  .... pluck the hair from outta you teeth and wipe the cum off your chin b4 you begin 

Parents Lose Custody For Refusing Child Sex-Change

Officials investigating reason for over 4,000% rise in kids seeking sex ‘change’ treatments

Texas GOP leaders enter parents' battle over child's gender

Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise

https://www.thedailybeast.com/how-the-right-weaponized-a-7-year-old-trans-child


----------



## keepitreal (Dec 3, 2019)

martybegan said:


> The majority of the people in the main who support normalization of homosexual relationships will hop off the bandwagon for bestiality, and incest, and other things. Even a majority of homosexuals jump of the bandwagon on these items.


Guess what...homosexuals don't get to jump off the bandwagon 
Neither does anyone else who jumped on their bandwagon 

Whoever implemented the 'Love is love' campaign was a genius 
Once activists/the gay community changed their strategy 
they found their foothold and ran with it
Once they had an inch, they wanted a mile...
Others grabbed the baton and have been running ever since 

The campaign to normalize basic homosexuality...
same sex relationships, 2 men, 2 women 
by using discrimination laws in their favor 
was the gateway for allowing the rest to walk through 

Depravity, perversion, abnormal and just plain wrong 
is merely a matter of opinion now that is protected 
under a court of law not the court of public opinion 

Homosexuals and their supporters can jump off the bandwagon 
and watch while their next of kin takes over at the wheel
and plows through their own hypocrisy using laws and <_>phobe

This is an awesome article discussing this very topic 

If All Love Is Equal, This Incestuous Mother And Son Couple 
Should Be Celebrated

It's consensual, it's not hurting anyone, and we're in love. 
If that was good enough for gay "marriage," why isn't it good enough 
for a brother and sister or mother and son?


They even have the requisite sciency-sounding name for their lifestyle choice. They claim they're experiencing "GSA," which stands for "genetic sexual attraction." As everyone knows, any fetish is automatically legitimate if it can be turned into an acronym. And there's another name, too, because just one creepy euphemism isn't sufficient anymore. Incestuous couples are members of the "consanguinamorous" community. There are many consanguinamorous folks who want to have sex with their brother/sister/mother/father/uncle/etc., and, as the reasoning goes, if a lot of people wish to do a certain thing then that thing must be OK, even natural.

Gee, where have we heard these rationales before?

The article kindly provides a reminder to anyone who needs it.


----------



## sparky (Dec 3, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Are you making the* ridiculous claim* that children are *coerced into transitioning* at an early age?



I said the same_ probability for bias_ exists PP



TheProgressivePatriot said:


> A few idiot parents may do so, give into a child's wishes before they are able to give informed consent, but the medical community is highly unlikely to acquiesce unless the *parents find some unethical quack* to do their bidding.



you mean the same people who came up with 58 gender _differences_?>

Here's a List of 58 Gender Options for Facebook Users



TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Do you ever stop and think?



as best i can....



TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Do you ever do some research before you spout off?



yes i do, you_ didn't_ answer me in the last similar thread, when i tried to keep it all _'neck up'...._balls in your court PP_(pun intented)_



Bob Blaylock said:


> Six years ago, were we hearing of _“transgender children”_, as young as five or younger, being brainwashed into thinking that they are the opposite of their actual sex, and being prepared to _“transition”_. Six years ago, would any of us have believed it would happen? Yet, here we are.




form the article>



> Offering sex-changing treatment to kids younger than 18 raises ethical concerns, *and their parents' motives need to be closely examined*, said Dr. Margaret Moon, a member of the American Academy of Pediatrics' bioethics committee


.

a reasonable person would naturally ask '_just how is this done'?



<<<<<snip>>>>>_



> Some are labeled with *"gender identity disorder,"* a psychiatric diagnosis. But Spack is among doctors who think that's a misnomer. Emerging research suggests they may have brain differences more similar to the opposite sex.



So here's the _crux_ of the issue then.....

A doc _can't_ discern as to it all being exogenous or endogenous

And here's where the _devil_ is in the details as well, because the fastest _growing_ sector in our HC is the mental health community.  

Should we _lament_ America being a pill poppin' nation, look no further than this faction, who _create_ a prognosis and accommodating pharmaceutical  

5 seconds of google to an ex.>>

Find out if you have gender dysphoria

~S~


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 3, 2019)

Earlier this year, it was revealed that five people working at Britain’s only NHS transgender clinic had quit after* children as young as three were being through unnecessary gender reassignment treatment.*



Britain's First Transgender Couple to Allow Their 5-Year-Old Child To Begin Transition


----------



## keepitreal (Dec 3, 2019)

GreenBean said:


> Earlier this year, it was revealed that five people working at Britain’s only NHS transgender clinic had quit after* children as young as three were being through unnecessary gender reassignment treatment.*
> 
> 
> 
> Britain's First Transgender Couple to Allow Their 5-Year-Old Child To Begin Transition


Former transgender activist warns of deadly, disturbing transition dangers: ‘We are manufacturing transgender kids’


----------



## sparky (Dec 3, 2019)

> Earlier this year, it was revealed that *five *people working at Britain’s only NHS transgender clinic had *quit* after children as young as three were being through unnecessary gender reassignment treatment




In other words, subscribe to quackery, or forfeit your job.....

~S~


----------



## Votto (Dec 3, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > sooooweeeeeeeEEEEeeee....
> ...



Why do you hate women so much?


----------



## martybegan (Dec 3, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



When courts impose it on people it's not a free choice.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 3, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Why would the courts force people into polygamy?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 3, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





And every media outlet would rush to Republicans demanding that they condemn same.


----------



## martybegan (Dec 3, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Force States to issue licenses for multiple partner marriages.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 3, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Making it legal is not forcing anyone to do it.

Unless you are referring to laws forcing religious bigots to accept that other folks have freedom of choice too.


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 3, 2019)

sparky said:


> ~S~


Muslim was goooood this year !
Praise Santa (PBUH)


----------



## martybegan (Dec 3, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



"Bake that fucking cake, peasant"


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 3, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Bet you guys wish you'd never started that crap.


----------



## Questioner (Dec 3, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


There are many potential free choices which no one would have any reason to want to do to begin with, just sayin'


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 3, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> It has been observed by smarter people than me that the greatest "sin" for a Leftist is to be judgmental.
> 
> There is no conduct other than overtly hurting another human being, an animal, or the planet that a Leftist will condemn.
> 
> ...


That is a boatload of bizarre bovine excrement. You could not actually believe that shit!!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 3, 2019)

Votto said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...


Actually I love women.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 3, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Earlier this year, it was revealed that five people working at Britain’s only NHS transgender clinic had quit after* children as young as three were being through unnecessary gender reassignment treatment.*
> ...



The "read more "link does not work, but it sounds like a whole bunch of bullshit to me


----------



## sparky (Dec 3, 2019)

I _don't _have a problem with _anyone_, in fact i poon them all _equally_.

I _do_ have a problem asking sorts specifics , especially those who've a diehard stance

Back it _up_, or back _down_ PP

~S~


----------



## sparky (Dec 3, 2019)

_etta, _this is thread#2 dude

~S~


----------



## keepitreal (Dec 3, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


I just checked the link and I didn't have any problems


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 3, 2019)

Votto said:


> Why do you [TheObssessivePervert] hate women so much?



TheRegressiveparasite doesn't hate women.  He just thinks that women are no different from mentally- and morally-defective male freaks who are confused about the difference between men and women, and who think themselves to be women.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 3, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > I guarantee you that if any Republican advocated anything like the depraved perversions that you Democrats advocate, almost all the rest of us would be very quick to denounce and condemn him, and make it as clear as we can that he doesn't speak for us.
> ...



  And nearly all of us would have no trouble enthusiastically doing so.

  But just try to get any Democrap to condemn any of the seriously sick stuff that Democraps are pushing.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 3, 2019)

Questioner said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


What has that got to do with my post?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 3, 2019)

GreenBean said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



First of all, slick your compulsive, juvenile need to hurl ad homonyms at every turn just makes you look like a sniveling little boy who is too immature and insecure to have an adult conversation. It’s also an indication that you are in serious need of anger management .

Now calm the fuck down and lets see what we have here . You got all perturbed when I said that I don’t believe that children, for the most part, are being coerced to transition and the medical community is largely opposed to irreversible procedure before a child is old enough to consent. Now let’s look at what you posted:


Parents Lose Custody For Refusing Child Sex-Change

Holy fucking shit! You called me an asshole for not doing research, then you post this! Clearly you  did not read beyond the headline . The issue is children being coerced to transition at an early age. There is no indication that the child was coerced, but the really astounding thing- that really destroys your credibility is the she is 17 years old!

To start with, the article has zero credibility in that it begins by claiming that Evangelical are opposed to reparative therapy for homosexuality and gender dysphoria. Then it launches into a false and pejorative attack on the medical professionals approach to the issue and ignores the  advocates assessment that she is a suicide risk if not allowed to transition.  Bottom line is that this is a case of medical neglect and the removal was appropriate.

Officials investigating reason for over 4,000% rise in kids seeking sex ‘change’ treatments

Catholic hysteria! This Catholic propaganda site states that a large number of children are seeking transition, It makes wild claims that children are being given drugs to transition them and that they are being sterilized. Now I don’t know what the medical community’s policy in the UK on transitioning children, but there is not a damned thing here about coercion and there are no actual statistics or documentation -either in the Life Site piece or the linked “The Telegraph article- on how many-if any- were transitioned at an early age. Administering hormone blocking drugs are not transitioning them.

Again, this is the UK and I’m not familiar with their policies, and you apparently were too consumed by rage and wiping the spit off of your chin to realize that I was talking about this country

Teaching children that trans people are real and that they are human beings is not coercion – it is teaching tolerance, giving kids permission to be who they believe themselves to be, and it reduces suicide and bullying.

Texas GOP leaders enter parents' battle over chinked The ild's gender

And then this is this bullshit. Another custody fight . Yes the parents may well be using and manipulating this child for their own ends. This kind of shit happens al of the time . But it in no way demonstrates that there is a pattern of coercion to transition or that young children are actually transition with irreversible procedures. Additionally, the facts of this case are extremely murky





> Inaccurate and misleading stories about the 7-year-old have since circulated in blogs, Facebook posts, YouTube videos and petitions, bringing attention to a usually private matter.





> Gov. Greg Abbott tweeted Wednesday evening that the attorney general’s office and Texas Department of Family and Protective Services were looking into “the matter” of the child. And on Thursday, Attorney General Ken Paxton said he was asking Family and Protective Services to investigate the mother for possible child abuse, citing “public reports” in a letter that alleges she is “forcing” the child to transition to a girl.



Maybe she was manipulative , but again , this is one person and there is no indication that she got her wish. Note also


“


> The father finds comfort in public controversy and attention surrounded by his use of unfounded facts and is thus motivated by financial gain,” Cooks said, adding that the gain came “at the cost of the protection and privacy of his children.”



The fact is that this case is a convoluted mess and neither you nor I can know what is really going on there. The difference between you and I is that you presume to know and dishonestly present it as evidence of you claim


That is three out of 5 of your horseshit links. I'm not wasting more time on the others, I don’t expect that they will be any more relevant. You really should read and understand  what your putting out there before you make a damned fool of your self yet again


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 3, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> she is 17 years old!


A child, a minor.... Not too long ago 17 year olds were allowing other 17 year olds to suck their blood because the one was pretending to be a vampire and the other believed it. Now 17 year olds  are sucking muff and cock because they feel its cool to pretend to be queer ... some are some aren't ... 17 years old is a child


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 3, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Officials investigating reason for over 4,000% rise in kids seeking sex ‘change’ treatments


See Post above


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 3, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> astounding thing- that really destroys your credibility





TheProgressivePatriot said:


> astounding thing- that really destroys your credibility is the she is 17 years old!


You don't have to worry about losing credibility skippy - you never had any


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 3, 2019)

GreenBean said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > she is 17 years old!
> ...


I busted you bitch! You can't squirm out of it with this tripe


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 3, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


There were 5 articles quoted - you only addressed 3 of them, and did a half assed job at that. True you made a lofty and long winded post - I assume you used Both of your brain cells to muster it up   - but your argument is lame and only highlights the fact that you fail to see the glass is half full not half empty.  I don't think you are stupid. You just have a hard time thinking.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 3, 2019)

GreenBean said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > she is 17 years old!
> ...


Obviously you can't refute my analysis of the crap that you posted so you are jst throwing more dung at the wall hoping that something sticks. Truly pathetic!


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 3, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Under the law, in sane jurisdictions,  a 17 year old is not capable of making complex life altering decisions  - unless they become an emancipated minor. The vampire scenario was a fad back in the 90s - sorry little fella but we can't alter reality simply to suit your agenda.  And so far as the comments regarding "both your brain cells" , sorry for insulting you, but I was just describing you and as a consolation you must remember Brains aren't everything. In your case they're nothing.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 3, 2019)

GreenBean said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Fuck off bean brain. I have better thing to do that to engage in a moronic pissing match with a zombie troll bot. Unlike you, I actually have a life. There is no way that you can spin your horseshit to show that there is widespread coercion to convince kids to be trans or that it is common to actually transition then at an early age . Bottom line is that you are full of shit and that you have been exposed  forr the liar and fraud that you are


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 3, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


It's not the link that doesn't work skippy ... You're living proof that god has a sense of humor.


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 3, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


I'm multi- talented I can type and piss you off at the same time


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 3, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> F••• off bean brain. I have better thing to do that to engage in a moronic pissing match with a zombie troll bot. Unlike you, I actually have a life. There is no way that you can spin your horsesh•• to show that there is widespread coercion to convince kids to be trans or that it is common to actually transition then at an early age . Bottom line is that you are full of sh•• and that you have been exposed  forr [sic] the liar and fraud that you are



  It ought to be obvious to any sane person.  When you have minors—especially those who haven't even reached puberty yet—claiming to the opposite of their actual sex, any sane person will realize that it is not the child who has made that determination, but some sick, sexually-abusive adult that is filling that child's head with such crap.

  Now everyone who has read your postings here knows what side you are on, and it is not the side of children being abused and manipulated by such sick perverts.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 3, 2019)

GreenBean said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The "read more "link does not work, but it sounds like a whole bunch of bullsh•• to me
> ...



  Don't blame God.  God gives us free will.  It's up to us to determine what we will do with that free will, and whether to be guided by God or by Satan.  TheObsessivePervert made his choice, and is solely accountable for the consequences thereof.


----------



## sparky (Dec 4, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> First of all, slick your compulsive, juvenile need to hurl ad homonyms at every turn just makes you look like a sniveling little boy who is too immature and insecure to have an adult conversation





TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I busted you bitch! You can't squirm out of it with this tripe





TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Obviously you can't refute my analysis of the crap that you posted so you are jst throwing more dung at the wall hoping that something sticks. Truly pathetic!





TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Fuck off bean brain. I have better thing to do that to engage in a moronic pissing match with a zombie troll bot.



So this is the best _you can do_ PP?

This is the 2nd '_child gender dysphoria_' thread where i offered you to delve into medical sciences ,  and you've ignored it.

Like it or not,  that is the only _existing _metric , everything else is merely social _commentary_ vying for validity _against _it

Which isn't all that much of a _leap_ , even for a dumb _redneck_ like myself

Why can't _you_ man up?

~S~


----------



## martybegan (Dec 4, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Figures its all about revenge for you.

And I am lapsed catholic at best, so "you guys" doesn't apply to me.

I'm for liberty.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 4, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


I'm not interested in revenge, I'm.just pointing out what I see.


----------



## martybegan (Dec 4, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 4, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Yeah, you might wanna wipe your face.


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 4, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




*The little boy who started a sex change aged eight because he (and his lesbian parents) knew he always wanted to be a girl  The California boy, 11, who is undergoing hormone blocking treatment | Daily Mail Online*

"The lesbian parents of an 11-year-old boy who is undergoing the process of becoming a girl last night defended the decision, claiming it was better for a child to have a sex change when young."


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 4, 2019)

"........Gov. Greg Abbot said Wednesday that state agencies would look into the matter after a Dallas jury ruled against divorced father Jeffrey Younger’s petition for sole custody of his twin sons to stop one of the boys from undergoing the transition."

https://nypost.com/2019/10/24/family-battle-over-texas-childs-gender-transition-reaches-attorney-generals-office/


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 4, 2019)

An 8-year-old second-grader in Los Angeles is a typical patient. Born a girl,* the child announced at 18 months, "I a boy"* and has stuck with that belief. The family was shocked but now refers to the child as a boy and is watching for the first signs of puberty to begin treatment, his mother told The Associated Press.  Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise

Gender Management Service clinic, which opened at the hospital in 2007, averages about 19 patients each year, compared with about four per year treated for gender issues at the hospital in the late 1990s.

The report details 97 girls and boys treated between 1998 and 2010;* the youngest was 4 years old.*


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 4, 2019)

“The active promotion of transgenderism has resulted in *massive uncontrolled and unconsented experimentation upon children *and adolescents," Cretella warned. "This is child abuse.”   More people are getting ‘sex change’ surgeries than ever before … but it’s not what you think


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 4, 2019)

GreenBean said:


> "........Gov. Greg Abbot said Wednesday that state agencies would look into the matter after a Dallas jury ruled against divorced father Jeffrey Younger’s petition for sole custody of his twin sons to stop one of the boys from undergoing the transition."
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/10/24/family-battle-over-texas-childs-gender-transition-reaches-attorney-generals-office/View attachment 293130




 jury in Texas ruled that Jeffrey Younger, the father of a seven-year-old son whose mother wants to start the hormonal process to “transition” him to a “girl,” cannot receive custody of James, cannot do anything to prevent him from being treated like a girl, and* cannot block the chemical castration  States must end sex-change mutilations now*


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 4, 2019)

The Australian case was profiled by Yahoo7 News, which said the child is the "youngest on Australian record to change their gender." 

But the report said the New South Wales provincial government admitted *hundreds of other children* are being "referred to the state's hospitals for gender dysphoria."   https://www.wnd.com/2016/09/child-4-worlds-youngest-ever-sex-change-patient/


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 4, 2019)

Child sex-change charity Mermaids handed £500,000 by national lottery

Child sex-change charity Mermaids handed £500,000 by national lottery : GenderCritical


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 4, 2019)

*Who gets to decide when a 14-year-old wants to change gender? The child, the hospital, the battling parents?   Who gets to decide when a 14-year-old wants to change gender? The child, the hospital, the battling parents?*


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 4, 2019)

GreenBean said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


And what the fuck is the point of this. The fact that the parent want this and think that it's appropriate ,- contrary to what is considered best practices- does not mean that it will happen. Again, your anecdotal horseshit does refute my point that transitioning children at an early age rarely if ever happens and that children are not routinely coerced


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 4, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


So Bitch - looks like you been smacked down again ... see my last 6 posts  ... I do declare that talking with you is like trying to explain calculus to a chimpanzee ... are you the first one in your family without or tail or were you chemically castrated ?   Did it hurt - and how old were you when you decided you didn';t need that tail ... did you self identify as an Orangutan, they don't have tails -  perhaps that's the reason you like sucking on bananas ...


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 4, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




You Been Bitch - Smacked   and HiJacked willy wacked and LoJacked Now put up or shut up ....BITCH


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 4, 2019)

GreenBean said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


I see that you're loosing your shit! I have pushed you over the edge


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 4, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




Dude - I lost my shit a long time ago. How'd it taste ?  So your concession is duly noted now move along bitch


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 4, 2019)

GreenBean said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


Clearly you have no reasonable or intelligent response so you have to fall back on your juvenile bullying and name calling. It's all that you have


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 4, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



I have plenty of Jokes - You're one of them.  Now I posted,  I believe it was 6 or 7 articles in rebuttal to and refuting your BS opinion - you are obviously incapable of offering a rebuttal and incapable of admitting defeat - so your lack of a defense or rebuttal will be duly noted as your concession .... *NEXT*


----------



## sparky (Dec 4, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Again, your anecdotal horseshit does refute my point that transitioning children at an early age rarely if ever happens and that children are not routinely coerced



you should look up _anecdotal_ PP



TheProgressivePatriot said:


> clearly you have no reasonable or intelligent response



nor do _you_



TheProgressivePatriot said:


> so you have to fall back on your juvenile bullying and name calling. It's all that you have



as do _you_

So another thread devolves _below _the belt, where so much '_neck up_' is available

the physiological aspects _alone_ could fill pages, such a shame , especially as i spent 3 decades listening to doc's & PA's flap their pie holes in latin

~S~


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 4, 2019)

sparky said:


> you should look up _anecdotal_ PP


I did. It fits


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 4, 2019)

GreenBean said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


You're clearly delusional if you think that you won anything here. I tore you a new asshole on many of your posts and ignored others because they were just too stupid and dishonest and I have better thing to do than to deal with your tripe.


----------



## sparky (Dec 4, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> and ignored others because they were just too stupid and dishonest and I have better thing to do



Mine were genuine and honest

But you had better things to do.....

~S~


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 4, 2019)

The reality of this issue is that yes, men can feel they are women, but they are not.

In order for a man to be a woman, he must be born with the sexual organs of a woman, with blood which determines he is a woman.

A man is not a woman just because he thinks or feels that way.

A man who thinks and feels he is a woman, he is just an effeminate man.

Effeminate man is the condition of this kind of men, Effeminate is their gender, which is to imitate the female behavior. Man is the SEX, because he was born with the sex organs which belong to men.

Adjectives as "masculine and feminine" are not directly related to sex, because can be also used as describing or modifying the character or personality of the individual.

You can say, she is a masculine woman, because one can see on her such a physical appearance or behavior. You can call a feminine man to the one who acts like a "lady".

Yes, people can have a "transition" of character, of behavior, of way of thinking, but there is not such a thing of "transition of a man into a woman". This transition doesn't happen in nature. Perhaps in your mind but not in nature.

For this reason, if the bathroom says "MEN" at the door, then no woman feeling she is masculine can get in. Same as well, if the bathroom says "WOMEN" then no effeminate man can get inside. The LAW of nature is the LAW.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 4, 2019)

luchitociencia said:


> The reality of this issue is that yes, men can feel they are women, but they are not.
> 
> In order for a man to be a woman, he must be born with the sexual organs of a woman, with blood which determines he is a woman.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that brilliant, cogent,  articulate and well researched thesis on the complexities of human sexuality. You must have many advances degrees in psychology, physiology and sociology from the most prestigious institutions of higher learning . Either that, or you think that you  can present raw and baseless opinions as fact and think that you appeal to ignorance logical fallacy will not be noticed . The fact is that not everyone is clearly a man or a woman, and no matter how hard you try to dumb it down, it will still be far more complex than to seem to be able to comprehend,

Theories of the Causes of Transsexualism


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 4, 2019)

GreenBean said:


> ' As a mother, I know that homosexuals cannot biologically reproduce children; therefore, they must recruit our children. If gays are granted rights, *next we'll have to give rights to prostitutes and to people who sleep with St. Bernards*'  -* Anita Bryant*


That is really fucking stupid. Gays are not sterile and they do in fact have h children by a variety of means, just like everyone else . Prostitutes and dogs? Christ you are ridiculous  with your slippery slope and appeal to ignorance logical fallacies


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 4, 2019)

GreenBean said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Questioner said:
> ...


*This is nothing but fear mongering bullshit propaganda. Some of it is complete bullshit while some predictions are actually positive changes that they tried to put a negative spin on *



*Promote Gay Privilege via "non-discrimination laws"*

The Reality : Promoting gay rights and equality through "non-discrimination laws"


*Demand public funds directed towards mounting homosexual problems*


The reality: What the fuck does that mean? Is it a vailed reference to AIDS research and treatment which is not exclusively a gay issue?


*Force "gay marriage" on society*

The reality: Yes we have same sex marriage.  Forced on society? Really. Has anyone been forced to get gay married? Has there been any negative impact on society because of it? Please explain.

*Repeal all legislative provisions that restrict the sex or number of persons entering into a marriage unit. [1972 Gay Rights Platform]*


The reality. It has not happened and there is no movement advocating plural marriage

*Repeal all legislative provisions that restrict the age of persons entering into a marriage unit.*

The reality: It has not happened. However, there  are age of consent laws that are way too low in some state dominated by hicks and religious fanatics that pre date the gay rights movement

*Repeal all laws governing the age of sexual consent. *[6]

Same as above

*Destroy all Sexual Morality*

What the fuck does that even mean?? What is sexual morality. Reasonable people would say that sexual activity that is between consenting adults is moral and everything else is not

*Recruit Children*

The reality: It’s complete hateful bullshit . I keep hearing people Say that gays have to recruit children because they can’t have children of their own . That is just the clearest evidence that there is of the utter stupidity of people who spew that crap. Gay people can and do have children, and most gay people are born to straight people

*Promote the gay agenda in schools* [7]

Schools are teaching tolerance and acceptance of people who are of a different sexual orientation or are experiencing gender dysphoria. Children are very aware of these issues and may be experiencing feeing that they don’t understand or that frighten them. Educators have an obligation to deal with these issues. The goal is to promote understanding and acceptance of others, and oneself to curb bigotry, bullying and self-destructive behavior. If that is what you mean by “promoting the gay agenda and  have a problem with it, tough shit

*Infiltrate and Commandeer Youth Organizations* [8]

The reality: Gays are now allowed to join the Boy Scouts. That is fighting discrimination, it is not infiltration

*Homosexual adoption via "non-discrimination laws*"\

The reality: Gays do adopt and make fine parents. There is a mountain of evidence to support that. I challenge anyone to prove otherwise

*Attack and destabilize non-compliant Youth Organizations [9]*

The reality: The fight discrimination

*Repeal all laws governing the age of sexual consent. [1972 Gay Rights Platform]*


That shit again? See above

*Stifle Free Speech of any opposed to Gay Privilege [Jamming and Censorship]*

The reality: It’s bullshit. No one is stifling free speech unless by free speech you mean  hate speech and incitement to violence

*Ban psychological Treatment for those seeking to escape Homosexuality [10*]



The reality: Adults are free to put themselves through whatever hell that they choose if they succumb to the fear and guilt heaped upon them by the knuckle dragging bigots

*Ban psychological Treatment for children confused by homosexual issues*

The reality: Every major psychological  organization,  and the majority of mental health professionals agree that “reparative therapy” is harmful and should not be imposed on children

*Expedite the disintegration of Religious Institutions*

The reality: More bullshit. How have gays worked for that and more importantly what would their motives be. Many gays are in fact religious

*Expedite the Disintegration of the Family Structure*

The reality: It just gets stupider. Gays fought for the right to marry and adopt children so that they can have families and fully participate in society

*Promote disobedience/disrespect of all non-gay / non-compliant Parental figures Emasculate , trivialize and slander the father image [A continuation from Radical Feminist Fascism]*


The reality*: *To fucking stupid to comment on

*Ridicule and promote a undesirable portrayal of the traditional mother image [A continuation from Radical Feminist Fascism]*

Same as above


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 4, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Thank you for that brilliant, cogent,  articulate and well researched thesis on the complexities of human sexuality. You must have many advances degrees in psychology, physiology and sociology from the most prestigious institutions of higher learning



Yes, you are correct, I have them.

So, with the authority received thanks to such degrees I can tell that your responses reveal a lost Identity.

If you can't know who you are, what you are, having as base foundation your birth sex, then I will give you the sad news that you might need help.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 4, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Clearly you have no reasonable or intelligent response so you have to fall back on your juvenile bullying and name calling. It's all that you have


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 4, 2019)

luchitociencia said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for that brilliant, cogent,  articulate and well researched thesis on the complexities of human sexuality. You must have many advances degrees in psychology, physiology and sociology from the most prestigious institutions of higher learning
> ...


You have them all? I think you're full of shit


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 4, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You have them all? I think you're full of shit



Wait a minute, let me take note of that... besides of lost identity... hmm.. symptoms of bipolar personality...


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 5, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




You are conflating long windedness with intelligent discord - there is not a single coherent cohesive thought from you in that post - you get n F


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 5, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> luchitociencia said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


No pal - you don't think at all ...


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 5, 2019)

luchitociencia said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for that brilliant, cogent,  articulate and well researched thesis on the complexities of human sexuality. You must have many advances degrees in psychology, physiology and sociology from the most prestigious institutions of higher learning
> ...


Take it easy on Progressive Pee - he contracted a brain eating parasite - can't even fix that with duct tape ...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 5, 2019)

*"DEMOCRAT HOUSE CANDIDATE SUPPORTS BEASTIALITY*


Beastiality: _A word describing sex between a human and an animal._

The Young Turks Cenk Uyger has decided to throw his hat into the ring for California's 25th district seat, which was recently vacated with the resignation of Katie Hill after her sexual exploits, including naked pictures and threesomes, were made public.

From The Blaze:

_Uyger is running for Congress in the open California 25th district that became vacant after former Democratic Rep. Katie Hill resigned following allegations that she had an improper relationship with a legislative aide. Since Uyger announced his candidacy two weeks ago, the creator and host of the Young Turks show has been slammed with accusations of misogyny over past comments on his program._

_Now the congressional candidate faces another sex-related scandal — only this time it does not involve humans._

*"I would legalize bestiality"*

_A 2013 video emerged Tuesday afternoon of Uyger telling co-host Ana Kasparian that he would legalize bestiality if he had the power to do so._
You can see a clip of him making the argument in favor of beastiality at approximately the 1:49 minute mark in the video below.
Proof America Has Crossed Over Into The Twilight Zone - The "Disinformation Program Is Complete When Everything The American Public Believes Is False"





This is a recognized candidate on the Democrat Party ticket, one who had a show on Democrat outlet, MSNBC.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 5, 2019)

luchitociencia said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > You have them all? I think you're full of shit
> ...


Just what this board needed. Another troll who has no interest in engaging in rational discussion


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 5, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Just what this board needed. Another troll who has no interest in engaging in rational discussion


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 5, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Just what this board needed. Another troll who has no interest in engaging in rational discussion
> ...




That's an excellent tail to pin on that donkey......he has put together two terms that mean opposites as his avi.

i·ro·ny1
/ˈīrənē/
_noun_

the expression of one's meaning by using language that normally signifies the opposite, typically for humorous or emphatic effect.Google


----------



## Questioner (Dec 6, 2019)

Of all the things a person could invest their time in, I can't imagine why anyone would choose these things.

I don't realistically believe that most people will start abusing animals or having sex with their relatives, regardless I think this will backfire and the fringe left will disappear, given how low they've sunk.

Science, arts music, all the things one could focus on, why anyone would focus on something this degusting is beyond me.


----------



## GreenBean (Dec 9, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> raw and baseless opinions as fact


Would you like a mirror ?


----------



## Questioner (Dec 11, 2019)

I'd say not to judge other people judging bestiality and incest.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 11, 2019)

Questioner said:


> I'd say not to judge other people judging bestiality and incest.





Soooo......when do you get out of the asylum?


----------



## Questioner (Dec 11, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Questioner said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say not to judge other people judging bestiality and incest.
> ...


You didn't read that right.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 14, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...







*"Bernie Sanders Retracts Endorsement Of Dem Candidate Who Wanted To Legalize Bestiality"*
*Bernie Sanders Retracts Endorsement Of Dem Candidate Who Wanted To Legalize Bestiality*


----------



## Questioner (Dec 14, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


I don't know why anyone would have enough time on their hands to want to legalize that to begin with.

Makes me wonder if some people aren't just perverts, they're really just bored...

Of all the issues that come to my mind - war, economics, foreign policy - "sex with animals or relatives " is not high on my mental list of priorities...


----------

